#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat willen de racisten?

## Oiseau

En wat willen de xenofoben?
Wat willen de Islamhaters? 

Volgens mij weten ze niet wat ze willen.

Ik kan ze ook niet helpen aan een beter bezigheid.

----------


## Oiseau

Blijkbaar hebben ze veel tijd over voor zoveel onzin.

----------


## Oiseau

Sommige hebben tijd voor zinloze oorlogen.

----------


## Oiseau

ik kom tijd tekort om te kunnen leven = moderne werkslaaf.

----------


## Revisor

*Handelaren in haat jagen ook in Nederland ressentiment aan*

Er is volop begrip voor de gewone Nederlander die boos is op de politiek. Maar waar die boosheid ontspoort in haat, houdt de analyse meestal op.

*Bas Heijne* 13 januari 2023

Illustratie Lynne Brouwer

D66 is ranzig, het is vies, het stinkt, het meurt  en nu praat ik alleen nog maar over Rob Jetten. In sociale media zag ik wat fragmenten voorbijkomen van de alternatieve oudejaarsconferentie van cabaretier Chris van der Ende, warm aanbevolen door radicaal-rechtse media. Het zullen hoogtepunten zijn geweest. Rob Jetten was, zei Chris, een flora-en-fauna-flikker. Jetten was met het vliegtuig naar een klimaatconferentie in Egypte gereisd en dat was, nu komt de grap, alsof je naar een darkroom ging met een zaklamp.


En Sigrid Kaag! Die had geen lok van haar haar willen afknippen als gebaar van solidariteit met de Iraanse vrouwen. Dat maakte niet uit, zei Chris, want na de oorlog scheren we haar toch kaal. 
Haathumor is zelden grappig, maar dat kan het publiek niet schelen. Het gaat om de haat, humor is het excuus  maar die is er niet minder veelzeggend om.

Er wordt weer veel zorg en verontwaardiging geuit over groeiende polarisering; stichting Sire startte er deze week een campagne over. Er is ontzetting over de onversneden haat die publieke figuren, vooral politici, ten deel valt. Er valt een hoop te zeggen over wat er met die haat wordt uitgedrukt, of waarom het allemaal zo diep persoonlijk is geworden. Waar gaat die haat eigenlijk over?

Over de blinde haat tegen D66 en Sigrid Kaag als maatschappelijk fenomeen kun je inmiddels een sociologische studie schrijven. Niemand die het doet, vermoedelijk omdat de inzichten die het oplevert ongemakkelijk zouden zijn. Zowel links als rechts lopen in Nederland over van begrip voor de boosheid van wat als zich als de gewone Nederlander presenteert  boosheid die voortkomt uit groeiende ongelijkheid, uit het gevoel niet gezien te worden door een in zichzelf gekeerde elite, het idee maatschappelijk niet serieus genomen te worden. Sociaal-economische redenen genoeg voor boosheid. Maar waar die boosheid ontspoort in haat, een dreunend refrein van verongelijktheid en ressentiment, daar houdt de analyse meestal op.

Op de politieke rechterflank is de haat een _gift that keeps on giving_
Op de rechterflank is de haat een _gift that keeps on giving_, een electorale bron die bodemloos lijkt. Forum voor Democratie probeert letterlijk leden te werven via een lijst van meest gehate D66ers, heel de politiek van Wilders lijkt enkel haatcabaret over Kaag, Kaag, Kaag, heksen en bezemstelen. Links op zijn beurt zit in zijn maag met ontspoorde gewone mensen. Wat zeg je bijvoorbeeld als een boze afgehaakte de Nederlandse vlag besmeurt, of als in Frankrijk een Geel Hesje, waar iedereen begrip voor heeft, Piketty en zo, de Franse President Emmanuel Macron hoer van de Joden noemt?

Daar wordt meestal met een grote bocht omheen gelopen. Wel worden de aanjagers van de haat veroordeeld  Wilders, Baudet en zijn cynische jongens, Trump, Bolsonaro. En dan zijn er al die eindeloze betogen, keer op keer herhaald, met de strekking dat links terug moet naar de wortels van de sociaal-democratie en de verloren arbeider met zijn zorgen over immigratie en _woke_ tegemoet moet komen. Terug naar Drees, dan komt het allemaal weer goed.
*
Homofoob*

De fragmentjes uit de alternatieve oudjaarsconference laten toch echt iets anders zien. De opmerkingen over Rob Jetten waar het publiek van Chris van der Ende van smulde, zijn homofoob  zo obsessief dat je je gaat afvragen of Chris zijn eigen innerlijke diversiteit wel helemaal op orde heeft. Maar de seksuele identiteit van Jetten staat vooral, denk ik, voor vermeende superioriteit, de gierende gedachte dat hij zich als homo exclusief waant en zich dus boven gewone mensen verheven zou voelen.

Dat is de grondtoon van het Hollandse haatcabaret, de onverdraaglijke aanname dat de ander zich beter voelt dan jij, beter wordt behandeld, voorrang krijgt boven jou, wel mag _shinen_ en jij net niet. Dat is allang geen boosheid meer, dat is rancune.

Sigrid Kaag is het symbool van die vermeende superioriteit. Net zoals bij Jettens geaardheid is bij haar het vrouw-zijn (heks!) een constante aanleiding voor haat, maar ook hier gaat het vooral om iemand die zich verheven zou voelen boven gewone mensen (Wie zijn die mensen?), het gezicht van een van de maatschappelijke werkelijkheid losgezongen heersende klasse.

Er valt genoeg af te geven op D66, een partij die haar eigen goede bedoelingen vaak zo geweldig vindt dat ze het niet meer nodig vindt er principieel beleid op te voeren. Maar daar richt zich die haat niet op. De haat richt zich tegen die goede bedoelingen zlf, het progressieve gedachtegoed van deugers. Het is de haat tegen een bestuurlijke elite die zich moreel superieur zou wanen, en gewone mensen tegelijk van alles af wil nemen, het vliegen, de gehaktbal, het vuurwerk, de stikstof.

Symbolische tegenhanger is Caroline van der Plas van BBB, die voluit een Cultus van het Gewone heeft omarmd. Mijn favoriete tweet van haar is die waarin ze trots meldt dat ze, omdat thuis de koffie op was, gewoon de gebruikte koffiedrab nog eens had opgeschonken  een heerlijk kopje koffie was dat geweest. 
Daar zit het allemaal in.
*
Onvrije Kamerleden*

Intussen werd het afgelopen jaar opnieuw een recordaantal meldingen van bedreigingen van politici gedaan. Minister Yesilgz: Tevens is de ernst van de bedreigingen toegenomen, waarbij ook opvalt dat het aantal fysieke bedreigingen toeneemt.

Heel wat Kamerleden, berichtte nos.nl onlangs naar aanleiding van een onderzoek, voelen zich niet meer vrij. Bijna een kwart van de respondenten (12 van de 51) zegt dat ze hun standpunt wel eens voor zich hebben gehouden vanwege mogelijke bedreigingen en intimidaties. In een toelichting vertelt een Kamerlid dat ze merkt dat ze sommige meningen niet meer op sociale media plaatst. Ook denkt ze wel twee keer na voor ze in een debat de confrontatie met Forum voor Democratie zoekt.

Tegen de Britse zender Channel 4 zei historicus Timothy Snyder deze week dat de huidige polarisatie in ieder geval op twee punten overeenkomt met de jaren dertig: het in sommige kringen populaire idee dat de maatschappij en politiek niet bestaat uit mede- en tegenstanders, maar uit vrienden en vijanden. En omdat die vijanden een regelrechte bedreiging vormen voor jouw bestaan, hoef je je niet langer aan de regels van de rechtsstaat te houden, die is immers een instrument van de vijand zelf. De ongerichte bestorming van het Capitool in 2021 en van het Braziliaanse regeringscentrum vormen de beste illustratie van deze blinde woede; revolutionairen zonder revolutie, eindeloos opgejut door handelaren in haat.


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2023/01/13...t-aan-a4154072

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat willen de racisten? 
> 
> En wat willen de xenofoben?
> Wat willen de Islamhaters? 
> 
> Volgens mij weten ze niet wat ze willen.
> 
> Ik kan ze ook niet helpen aan een beter bezigheid.


Wat willen de haters? Dat vraag ik, met Bas Heijne. Maar die antwoordt maar weinig.

Een stukje van een verklaring kan zijn, waar J. Habermas 40 jaar geleden voor waarschuwde: een gemeenschap waarin _strategisch handelen_ overheerst, gaat uiteindelijk kapot. 

Communicatief handelen draait om rede en waarheid.
Strategisch handelen is gericht op het bereiken van een doel.

In communicatief handelen is het bereiken van je eigen doel ondergeschikt aan rede en waarheid. Je bent bereid om je eigen doel op te geven, als rede en waarheid tot een andere uitkomst leiden.
In strategisch handelen zijn rede en waarheid ondergeschikt aan het doel. 

Zaterdagochtend had ik net wat factoren op een rijtje gezet die volgens mij in de weg staan aan rede en waarheid. Weet je wat? Ik zet ze op het forum. In de topic Oekrane, propaganda en censuur ... (sorry, daar ben ik nu eenmaal veel mee bezig nu).
Het zijn alleen wat losse puntjes. ff in het nederlands vertalen.

----------

